# Larry Price



## Brian G Turner (Nov 13, 2004)

Here's an interesting artist I just found on the net - Larry Price - some interesting art pieces there:

http://www.larrypriceart.com/scifi/sf_gallery.htm

I wonder how much he charges for book covers.


----------

